
How do you manage “Who broke the build” in large development teams? - adiki
Hi,
Working on a feature to improve dev teams productivity. The goal is to identify which commit broke each test. will be happy to hear your process&#x2F;thoughts. 
Micro-services =&gt; we&#x27;d love to get there, but the code base is still not ready for that 
Feature-branches =&gt; facing issues when the branches integrate to the master branch.<p>What we have done so far is described in this video : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;c4GjYByW3-M
======
DamonHD
Without watching the video ... I can tell you in the olden days when RCS still
stalked the Earth and our dev teams were in London, New York and Tokyo, and
bandwidth was thin ...

We very simply tried to divide the work and the functionality along geographic
lines so that you were likely within shouting distance of anyone that could
break the immediate stuff you were working on.

Later we added some central coordination of the stack of things as they went
together since there often were ugly issues about getting new features
integrated all in one go through the whole stack for example.

In any case, the lesson here was that while there are no complete answers, for
us refactoring functionality coarsely along team lines worked. It may seem
backwards, but we got a lot done.

(This in a world where branching was very painful, so at most we had it for
production bug-fixes as I recall.)

~~~
yuvalkor
dividing the work between teams worked at first but as product grown it
started to have dependencies between teams and it got messy. Eventually you
need to implement functionality across team areas. one team is assigned to
implement it and when it breaks in other areas - that team needs to ask the
other teams to fix it... in short, dividing the product to different teams is
not an optimal solution.

------
PaulHoule
If you want to get quick feedback, posting a video is not the way to do it. I
look at about 200 articles a day and watching one video could blow my whole
budget for looking at articles.

~~~
DamonHD
Indeed.

And video is a very passive medium, so I resist it often.

